# Emergency Message to U.S. Citizens: Possible Terrorist Threat



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

* IF YOU ARE IN OR EN-ROUTE TO BANGKOK, BE SURE TO READ:


* 
*Emergency Message to U.S. Citizens*

*Emergency Message to U.S. Citizens: Possible Terrorist Threat*

*January 13, 2012*

This message alerts U.S. citizens in Thailand that foreign terrorists may be currently looking to conduct attacks against tourist areas in Bangkok in the near future. U.S. citizens are urged to exercise caution when visiting public areas where large groups of Western tourists gather in Bangkok. 
U.S. citizens are encouraged to maintain a heightened awareness when out in public; be alert for unattended packages/bags in public/crowded places and report any suspicious behavior to the nearest law enforcement personnel. We also encourage you to keep a low profile in public areas, particularly areas frequented by foreign tourists.
The American Citizen Services Unit of the U.S. Embassy is located at 95 Wireless Road in Bangkok, and can be reached by calling 66-2-205-4049, or by e-mailing [email protected]. The Embassy’s after-hours emergency telephone number is 66-2-205-4000. The U.S. Consulate General in Chiang Mai is located at 387 Wichayanond Road in Chiang Mai. The American Citizen Services Unit of the Consulate General can be reached by calling 66-53-107-777 and by e-mail at [email protected]. The after-hours emergency telephone number is 66-81-881-1878. 
For the latest security information, you should regularly monitor the Department’s Bureau of Consular Affairs Internet website, where current Worldwide Cautions, Travel Alerts, Travel Warnings and health-information resources can be found. You can also obtain up-to-date information on security by calling 1-888-407-4747 (toll free) in the U.S. and Canada or, for callers in other areas, by calling a regular toll line at 1-202-501-4444. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. (Eastern Time), Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). 
We encourage you notify us of your presence in Thailand by enrolling in the Department of State’s Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*UK USA Citizens*

Keep a low profile, British and U.S. tourists warned after terror plot thwarted in Thailand
Lebanese national with 'links to Iran-backed militants' arrested in Bangkok
U.S. Embassy cites 'real and credible' threat as second plotter remains at large



Reassurances: Thailand's Deputy PM Chalerm Yubamrung confirmed a man had been arrested on suspicion of a terror plot in Bangkok, but insisted the situation was under control
British tourists were warned today to beware of possible attacks targeting westerners in Thailand after police thwarted a terror plot in Bangkok.
The US Embassy revealed a ‘real and credible’ threat against Americans and western holidaymakers in the Thai capital.
The alert – the first of its kind in Bangkok in recent memory – followed the arrest of a Lebanese man with suspected links to Iran-backed Hezbollah militants.
He was seized following a tip-off that helped foil a planned attack on New Year’s Eve. A second plotter was still at large last night.
US officials urged Americans to ‘keep a low profile’ in public and to exercise caution in areas where western tourists gather.
‘Foreign terrorists may be currently looking to conduct attacks against tourist areas in Bangkok in the near future,’ they added.
The warning in Bangkok comes at a time of heightened tension between the West and Iran over Tehran’s nuclear ambitions.
Thousands of mourners chanted anti-US and Israeli slogans at the funeral in Tehran yesterday of slain nuclear expert Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Keep a low profile, British and U.S. tourists warned after terror plot thwarted in Thailand
> Lebanese national with 'links to Iran-backed militants' arrested in Bangkok
> U.S. Embassy cites 'real and credible' threat as second plotter remains at large
> 
> ...


A little too late for me to change my plans, but I wouldn't have anyway. I'm still going, can't let a threat stop things.


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

home office terror alert for international terrorism in the UK
"The current threat level is Substantial - this means that a terrorist attack is a strong possibility."

"substantial - an attack is a strong possibility"

"What should you do?

You should always remain alert to the danger of terrorism, look out for suspicious bags on public transport or any other potential signs of terrorist activity you may encounter.

But you should not let the fear of terrorism stop you from going about your day-to-day life as normal. Your risk of being caught up in a terrorist attack is very low."

says it all really.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

I do agree that getting caught up in a terrorist attack is slim, 3 or 4 years ago for new year’s eve I wanted to go to MBK my wife wanted to go to beach no problem we went to the beach MBK that night had a bomb. In London many many years ago I was working a bomb went off I was close ended up on my bum in the middle of the road I could not catch my breath and the noise of breaking windows was amazing. What I am saying here Thais are not trying to hurt you they are just protesting but these people are a problem and trying to kill so please be careful


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Australia: Travel advice unchanged despite terror warning for Bangkok*
January 16, 2012

*Australia has not altered its travel warnings for Thailand in response to warnings by US authorities about the increased chances of terrorist attacks in Bangkok.*

****

A spokeswoman for Australia's Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade said its travel advice for Thailand already advises Australians to "exercise a high degree of caution" because of the threat of terrorist attack.

This applied particularly in the provinces of Yala, Pattani, Narathiwat and Songkhla, where tourists were advised not to travel.

She said the overall level of travel advice for Thailand had not changed as a result of the US warning.

"We encourage all Australians in Thailand to read and subscribe to the travel advice and to register their details though on smartraveller.gov.au," she said.

full article here

Aust Govt: Thailand travel advice


----------

